# NDIS Driver for Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377



## Myersj281 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm new to FreeBSD (Or rather, will be once I have wifi). My wireless card, a Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377, doesn't seem to be supported but I understand that Windows XP drivers can be "converted" to work as a FreeBSD kernel module. The problem is that I don't know where I can find windows XP drivers for pretty much anything these days so I was hoping someone had either the pre-generated 64-bit .ko or the 64-bit .sys and .inf files from their own machine that they would be willing to share? Even just a working link to an XP driver would be fine, I just don't know where to look XD Any help is appreciated!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2020)

Myersj281 said:


> My wireless card, a Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377, doesn't seem to be supported


You might be right. If I recall correctly 802.11ac isn't here yet.



Myersj281 said:


> I understand that Windows XP drivers can be "converted" to work as a FreeBSD kernel module.


This is what ndis(4) and ndisgen(8) attempt to do, yes. But I have to warn you, it doesn't always work (I've never managed to get it to work actually).  You're probably better off getting a cheap USB dongle that is supported by native drivers.


----------



## Myersj281 (Apr 30, 2020)

I would prefer to avoid USB because I only have two ports. Are there any good M.2(I think it's M.2) cards I can replace my internal card with?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 30, 2020)

There are very few cards using ath9k in the M.2 format.
QCNFA335 (QCA9565, 1x1, bgn) and QCNFA222 (AR9462, 2x2, abgn)
Make sure your M.2 slot is keyed right.
The AR94xx series works on FreeBSD as I am using the AR9580(mini-pcie) in my WAP.

```
ath0@pci0:4:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0xd01419b6 chip=0x0033168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
    device     = 'AR958x 802.11abgn Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
```
Here is a card that should work.








						Atheros QCNFA222 AR9462 M.2 NGFF 802.11N 300Mbps Bluetooth WIFI 2.4Ghz 5Ghz  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Atheros QCNFA222 AR9462 M.2 NGFF 802.11N 300Mbps Bluetooth WIFI 2.4Ghz 5Ghz at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------

